

Is RIM the new Nortel? - verelo
http://business.financialpost.com/2012/03/29/balsillie-resigns-from-rim-board/

======
verelo
I posted this because it feels like we've heard this story before in Canada.
The plan to come back, but will it happen?

With Nortel there was a lot of what I would consider to be corruption (Large C
level bonuses that ended up being returned in part, and financials that got
re-stated), and we're not seeing this with RIM (yet) but maybe thats yet to
come out.

What do you think?

